# Mixing service for composers



## Sanlky (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi, I'm working on creating a mixing service for composers. Would love to hear your thoughts about it.

Is it useful to you? are prices affordable? 

My goal is creating a service which composers might need or be interested in.

http://santiagolinietsky.com

Any thoughts are welcome


----------



## John Busby (Sep 24, 2018)

Good lookin site, very professional


----------



## Sanlky (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks John!  any opinion on the services? what would you expect, or need for a mixing service?


----------



## Janos McKennitt (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks really great. Just one idea to add: what does further mix revisions cost? Sometimes I need two revisions of my mixing engineer to get the sound I want. And afterwards the client, that hired me, wants further changes and we end up with 4-5 revisions. For me it would be a good argument to tell my client, that new revisions will increase the price by XY.


----------



## Sanlky (Sep 27, 2018)

Janos McKennitt said:


> Looks really great. Just one idea to add: what does further mix revisions cost? Sometimes I need two revisions of my mixing engineer to get the sound I want. And afterwards the client, that hired me, wants further changes and we end up with 4-5 revisions. For me it would be a good argument to tell my client, that new revisions will increase the price by XY.


I try not to charge them, i can make 1-2 revisions more, without additional cost, i value more customer satisfaction than anything else, but try to get the composer listen carefully to the track, write seconds or bars each modification where they are, so i can modify them in one time. Since i sometimes use hardware for bus compression and bus summing, it exports in real time. So i prefer to get a list of 10 changes in one revision for example, instead of 5 revisions with 2 changes to make each.
Didnt try it, but i am thinking to get a streaming of the mixing session in a revision, if you want to hear results or try them, like... how would it sound if i lower a bit cellos, and add more reverb, would it be ok? or it will get muddy, or it will sound better? instead of making an export and then tell me it was ok before 
But in case of wanting more revisions, i could make a pack like... 2+ revisions, 10usd, 5+revisions, 20usd, 10+revisions(never got so many, the max amount i get was 6, its generally done in 3 revisions, and was for the first work of a client), 30usd.


----------



## SonicArtworks (Oct 17, 2018)

Sanlky......contact me if you like me to do some Master after you mixed the Songs


----------



## Sanlky (Oct 17, 2018)

SonicArtworks said:


> Sanlky......contact me if you like me to do some Master after you mixed the Songs


Thank you Gordon! I will  since my masters are generally effective ones, done in the same room for now, which its good but its not the best(thats why i charge 30usd per master instead of more). I had a friends mastering studio which i went in the past, awesome accoustics, monitoring, gears, but he broke his relationship with his wife and had to dismantle the studio :(


----------



## SonicArtworks (Oct 17, 2018)

oh...i´m so sorry for your friend!! 

Thats fine Sanlky.....just drop me a message or the Link if its ready to Master  
and yes....it´s always good to have a second pair of Ears


----------

